# Current state of my systems



## PKinetics (Apr 22, 2009)

*Home Theater System*


Sanyo PLV-70 Projector

Altis Video Scaler

DaLite 92' 16:9 Screen, Matt White Fabric

Lexicon MC12 HD Processor

Precision Kinetics active DSP controlled 7.1 loudspeaker system (Carbon Fiber Midbass Drivers, Ribbon Tweeters; Precision Kinetics Subwoofer Prime with SoundSplinter RL-p15 Driver, 1000W Class D amplification w/DSP Control). (My own brand, I own the company with partner and friend of 30 years, Russ Berger) These loudspeakers are normally used as Control Room Monitors in studios.

Samsung BD-UP5000 BluRay/HD-DVD player

Pioneer CLD-702 Laserdisc Player with MSB digital output kit (for Dolby Digital)

Lexicon LDD-1 Dolby Digital Demodulator (for CLD-702 above)

Yamaha TX1000 AM/FM Tuner

Pioneer PL-L1000 Turntable w/Benz L2 Cartridge

Roksan Caspian Phono Preamp


*Den System*

Samsung HL-61A750 LED DLP Rear Projection Television

Samsung BD-P1400 BluRay Player

Toshiba HD-A3 HD-DVD Player

Xbox 360 Game Console

Onkyo TX-SR606 Receiver

5 Electro-Voice S-40 Loudspeakers (L, C, R, Surrounds) 

Precision Kinetics Subwoofer Prime


----------

